# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Ouch...show us pics of your rat/mice/asf bites!

## Powerspythons

Sometimes those little buggers just come outta nowhere!!

Will I need stiches for this bite..no..will I probably get a bite eventually that will need stitches...probably, and I'll get pics dont worry! LOL.

Top Teeth


Bottom Teeth


By far not the worst bite I've ever gotten, but it was the only one I actually took pics of. lol.

Now it's your turn..post the pics of your rat/mice/asf bites!! Lets see who has gotten it the worst!

----------


## Rhasputin

Got that trying to drain a testicular abscess on a mouse. Ouch.

----------


## Powerspythons

> Got that trying to drain a testicular abscess on a mouse. Ouch.


ooo, ouch! Mouse bites hurt the most I think..must be their small teeth..

----------


## TreF68

> Got that trying to drain a testicular abscess on a mouse. Ouch.


ouch is right! and i bet that bite hurt too  :Wink:

----------


## Rhasputin

Yeah, he got me on that thumb, and my pinky on the other hand was in the same condition. They bled like crazy! And wouldn't stop!

My thumb was out of commission for days, it just felt AWFUL like I had broken it or something. When he bit down, he decided he was going to hold on, and not let go for like 20 seconds. It was awful having to sit there, and not do something about it. I didn't want to hurt him.  :/

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

> Yeah, he got me on that thumb, and my pinky on the other hand was in the same condition. They bled like crazy! And wouldn't stop!
> 
> My thumb was out of commission for days, it just felt AWFUL like I had broken it or something. When he bit down, he decided he was going to hold on, and not let go for like 20 seconds. It was awful having to sit there, and not do something about it. I didn't want to hurt him.  :/


OUCH! I've has a similar experience with a young rat. Getting bit on the finger tips is the worst!  :Sad:

----------

ballpythonluvr (03-13-2011)

----------


## MazAnth

> Got that trying to drain a testicular abscess on a mouse. Ouch.


I would bite you to  :Confused2:   :Good Job:

----------


## tomfromtheshade

I have only been bitten once. Every time a rat attempts to bite me I immediately smash it and feed off the babies. I don't tolerate the biting and for my efforts I now have lots and lots of rats that don't bite.

----------


## Powerspythons

> Every time a rat attempts to bite me I immediately smash it and feed off the babies.


hahahaha :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

It amazes me the compassion you show for your rats tom. LOL.

But a good strategy for sure!

----------


## Rhasputin

> I have only been bitten once. Every time a rat attempts to bite me I immediately smash it and feed off the babies. I don't tolerate the biting and for my efforts I now have lots and lots of rats that don't bite.




I don't tollerate bitting for no reason, unless the animal has some amazing gene that I cannot possibly get anywhere else ever again. I forgive the mouse that bit me in that photo, because come on, i was squeezing pus out of his testicles. Wouldn't you bite me too!?   :ROFL:

----------


## jasbus

Ditto that....
A biting rat is a rat that is biten by a burmese...

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> I don't tollerate bitting for no reason, unless the animal has some amazing gene that I cannot possibly get anywhere else ever again. I forgive the mouse that bit me in that photo, because come on, i was squeezing pus out of his testicles. Wouldn't you bite me too!?


If I had a rodent with a sack full of infected disgustingness I wouldn't have even attempted to save him. Whack! Next male goes in with the girls LOL.

I used to worry about losing good genes when I would whack a biter, but I have so many high quality breeders now that it doesn't really matter anymore.

Culling in the beginning seems like you're running in circles. Producing some rats and culling over 75% of them every generation. However, after a few generations you will have found that you did a lot of good for your colony.

----------


## mommanessy247

tom... um you dont really whack them do you? i'd understand gassing them and feeding them off and all that but i'm getting aweful pics in my mind of you literally...[shudders]. dont worry, i'm not gonna go all gung ho on you and give you the "your the cruelest human being!" speech.  
rhasputin... i WOULD TOTALLY bite you too, lol.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

My first and only rat bite. She got through the tip of my pinky finger and through my nail-the only thing that kept be from losing a chunk of finger  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I still have a little nick on the side of my nail, and a scar on the tip of my finger. 


I lovingly named her Cujo, she hasn't bit me since. It has been a year and that was her one and only chance.

----------


## CLSpider

All of my rats are incredibly friendly and will run over to see me. I've only ever had one rat that has tried (and somewhat succeeded) in biting me for no apparent reason. There was no blood....but he had a date with my tegu. Along with a couple others, I do not tolerate biting. I spend a good amount of time with the rats and there is no reason they should bite. Even my mama rats will let me reach in and mess with their babies whenever I want.
I'm sure now that I posted that my rats don't bite me, I'm going to wind up with a chunk of my finger missing very soon  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rhasputin

> If I had a rodent with a sack full of infected disgustingness I wouldn't have even attempted to save him. Whack! Next male goes in with the girls LOL.
> 
> I used to worry about losing good genes when I would whack a biter, but I have so many high quality breeders now that it doesn't really matter anymore.
> 
> Culling in the beginning seems like you're running in circles. Producing some rats and culling over 75% of them every generation. However, after a few generations you will have found that you did a lot of good for your colony.




When you are breeding for show, it's different than breeding for food.  :Razz: 
The buck was angora. And it's impossible for me to get another good angora buck without making a huge trip across several states. It's worth it.

----------


## Shenzi Sixaxis

The only bitting I accept is the light scratching like bites that rats give you when they're trying to groom your hairless hand and nibbles from young pups, or when it's me shoving my hand under a girl sitting on pinks, but those I only tolerate as hard nips, not gushing blood wounds.

I had a rat get loose, caught her freehand, and had her turn around and bite me. It was dark and night though, so I think I grabbed her at the hips where they can do that real easily. When she bit on, I let go and yanked my hand back out of reflex, and she held on off the bed about two feet too, so I'm wondering if she dug into the bone of my palm, because it hurt like an MF for a long time, and I have a scar.
Funnily enough, I also caught her tail a few days later and snapped the last 3 inches of her tail off. 



She was a cool rat before she got wild though.  :Sad:  She also had 13 pups, but they either stillborn, suffocated under each other and the other litter in the nest, died a bit later for no reason, or got a weird illness at about 3 weeks and all had seizures and later died (the other litter from the other mom was in the same exact conditions and had no problems though, and one of the other mom's girl from the same litter that was with them is alive and well today). She loved being petted but wasn't crazy about being held. Wish one of her pups had lived.

----------


## asixtwo

I don't have any rodent bite pics, but I'll take an all out rat bite over a warning nip from an adult parrot any day!

For all the rats and mice I've fed to snakes over the years.... An occasional rodent bite bite is just karma reminding me it's there. :Wink: 

Just saying.......

----------

